# iTunes mit neuen Preisen



## Overlocked (8. April 2009)

*Schon im Vorfeld hatte Apple angekündigt, dass man ab April ein neues Preismodell für iTunes einführen werde.* *Dieses Modell wurde jetzt Wirklichkeit.
*
Anstatt des normalen Preises von 0,99€ können jetzt einzelne Titel von 0,69€ bis 1,29€ angeboten werden. Allerdings sind die ersten Änderungen erst in den ersten 15 der Top 100 zu sehen. Hier jedoch geht die Mehrheitder der Lieder mit einem Preis von 1,29€ über den virtuellen Ladentisch. Alben werden wie bisher für 9,99€ angeboten.
Apple hat inzuge des neuen Preismodelles diverse TV Staffeln im Preis gesenkt und bietet diese teilweise für 0,99€ an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: eigene


----------



## Pokerclock (8. April 2009)

Na, wenn da jemand, nicht auf die neue Konkurrenz reagiert.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (8. April 2009)

Immer noch viel zu teuer


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. April 2009)

naja, irgendwie sind die Preise total
Ein paar sachen sind teurer geworden und ein (Ganz kleiner)teil ist günstiger geworden.


----------



## BeerIsGood (8. April 2009)

Die Musik, die ich höre kann man eh nicht bei iTunes kaufen 
Ich kann nur herzlich über die Leute lachen, die so viel für Eintagsfliegen ausgeben.


----------



## Overlocked (8. April 2009)

Willst du damit etwas andeuten, dass ale Leute, die legale Musik kaufen dumm sind?

Ich finde das ganze auch eher einen Flop, 1,29€ sind echt viel zu viel...


----------



## Voodootec (9. April 2009)

Ich kann jedem nur Napster empfehlen. Man zahlt monatlich 10 Euro und kann sich soviele Lieder anhören und runterladen wie man möchte. Sind zwar auch mit DRM aber Winamp und ein paar andere Player können damit auch schon umgehen. 

Vorteil: man ist auf der legalen Schiene.


----------



## Zanza (9. April 2009)

Voodootec schrieb:


> Ich kann jedem nur Napster empfehlen. Man zahlt monatlich 10 Euro und kann sich soviele Lieder anhören und runterladen wie man möchte. Sind zwar auch mit DRM aber Winamp und ein paar andere Player können damit auch schon umgehen.
> 
> Vorteil: man ist auf der legalen Schiene.



und wie soll ich das ganze in meinem Auto hören


----------



## Overlocked (9. April 2009)

Codieren? ...


----------



## BeerIsGood (9. April 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Willst du damit etwas andeuten, dass ale Leute, die legale Musik kaufen dumm sind?


Ich meine damit, die durchschnittlichen Pop-Sachen in den Charts hört nach ein paar Monaten so ziemlich niemand mehr, also ist das Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen. Wenn ich damit falsch liege, korrigiere mich


----------



## Voodootec (9. April 2009)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit seine Lieder auf einen MP3 Player zu kopieren oder sogar auf CD zu brennen aber damit kenn ich mich nicht so aus weil mir das anhören am PC schon reicht.


----------



## Weichkeks (9. April 2009)

Ich hab mir vor nem Halben Jahr nen Ipod Touch gekauft und kaufe seit neustem auch bei Itunes Musik. Die Auswahl ist groß und die preise gehen größten teils in ordnung z.B Kontor House of House bei Blöd markt 20€ Bei Itunes 9,99€ + 3 Mixes und 5 Videos also da kann ich mich nicht beklagen. bis jetzt hat auch jeder titel den ich gekauft hab 99 Cent gekostet.


----------



## push@max (9. April 2009)

Damit will iTunes noch mehr Geld verdienen, schließlich lädt man die aktuelle Musik und die ist jetzt teurer geworden ...tssss.


----------



## Overlocked (9. April 2009)

Oder eben billiger, allerdings ist erst ein kleiner Teil vom neuen Preismodell betroffen.


----------



## Andre123 (13. April 2009)

Also ich bin auch von iTunes überzeugt. Die Musik die ich höre (Hardcore, Gabber) habe ich in keinem Laden gefunden, dort gab es sie in excelenter Qualität und die Preise gehen auch in Ordnung.
Werde auch in Zukunft ein Teil meiner Musik dort kaufen!


----------



## Overlocked (17. April 2009)

Über die Qualität kann man nicht meckern. 256kbits ACC, das kommt fast an CD Qualität ran.


----------



## Blizzard (19. April 2009)

Kann ich die Musik von Itunes/Napster dann auch auf mein Nokia 5800 übertragen?
€: Napster will für die Flat "to Go" schon 15€/Monat haben, damit man die Titel auf Mp3-Player übertragen kann, das finde ich schon recht teuer..


----------



## Mikolai (19. April 2009)

naja meine musik gibt es eh net bei itunes...und deshalb für mich egal


----------



## eightcore (22. April 2009)

Was hörste denn?


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

ich weiss nicht was davon halten soll ich habe ein IPOD TOUCH und Da kaufen hab ich bisjetzt 2 mal gemacht und das ergebniss ist ich hab vergessen sie auf dem Computer zu Kopieren und die Lieder wurden via Synchronisierung gelöscht das tu ich nie wieder!!


----------



## tils (28. April 2009)

BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Die Musik, die ich höre kann man eh nicht bei iTunes kaufen
> Ich kann nur herzlich über die Leute lachen, die so viel für Eintagsfliegen ausgeben.


man, wieder mal so eine intolerante unverschämtheit. in deinem musikalischen mikrokosmos vielleicht.
ich hab jahrelang killa bullet von dom+roland gesucht (hatte ein kumpel auf vinyl). NIRGENDS gefunden. war mir bei iTunes sehr wohl 0,99 € wert


----------



## BeerIsGood (1. Mai 2009)

tils schrieb:


> man, wieder mal so eine intolerante unverschämtheit. in deinem musikalischen mikrokosmos vielleicht.
> ich hab jahrelang killa bullet von dom+roland gesucht (hatte ein kumpel auf vinyl). NIRGENDS gefunden. war mir bei iTunes sehr wohl 0,99 € wert


Du hast mich wohl falsch verstanden. Ich meinte das, was so üblicherweise auf MTV und Co. läuft und vielleicht mal 6 wochen lang aktuell ist. Dafür interessiert sich doch später keiner mehr.


----------



## roadgecko (2. Mai 2009)

Zanza schrieb:


> und wie soll ich das ganze in meinem Auto hören



Es gibt Programme, die den Kopierschutz entfernen. Aber ob die soo ganz Legal sind ka. Aber 1. Wie soll man das verfolgen und 2. wird man dafür wohl kaum belangt.

Oder ne "Altmodische" Methode, die ich auch schon benutzt habe.
- Die Musik zb. mit Media Player auf CD brennen, und dann von der CD auf den PC rippen. Dann sind die Datein ohne DRM oder was auch immer


----------



## TALON-ONE (3. Mai 2009)

Beste Angebote bei Amazon, komplette Alben ab 4,89€ und *kein DRM* 
Qualität: 256kbit


----------



## *mrc (3. Mai 2009)

Die Preise sind meiner Meinung nach allgemein im Download-Bereich viel zu hoch. Man hat nichts materielles und die Dateien sind noch nicht einmal verlustfrei kodiert. 

Ich persönlich brauche kein Booklet, etc. aber die Musik wenigstens verlustfrei kodiert anzubieten dürfte im 21. Jahrhundert wohl grad so drin sein. Wenigstens als Alternative!


----------



## Bensta (9. Mai 2009)

TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Beste Angebote bei Amazon, komplette Alben ab 4,89€ und *kein DRM*
> Qualität: 256kbit



Apple bitete seine Musik doch aich DRM frei an.


----------



## TALON-ONE (9. Mai 2009)

Klar, aber zu höheren Preisen


----------



## Zanza (18. Mai 2009)

Apple hat nur noch musik ohne DRM, der hohe preis gilt aber nur der musik wo grad viel gehört wird und die andere kosten deutlich weniger


----------



## dwn201 (18. Mai 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht was davon halten soll ich habe ein IPOD TOUCH und Da kaufen hab ich bisjetzt 2 mal gemacht und das ergebniss ist ich hab vergessen sie auf dem Computer zu Kopieren und die Lieder wurden via Synchronisierung gelöscht das tu ich nie wieder!!



Das macht die Software immer, wenn sie erkennt, dass der User mit rechtsradikalen Organisationen sympathisiert.


----------



## tils (18. Mai 2009)

genau. Entweder Braunes Material aufm PC oder Kinderpornos. Da streikt iTunes


----------

